# molten shade



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,


Due fantasmi si incontrano e uno (vecchio) dice all'altro:

Your shade is young... Very molten..

Cosa vorrà dire "molten" qui??

Ho trovato "ardente", ma non credo c'entri molto."

Aiutoooooooooooo!

Grazieeeeee.

Raffuzza

EDIT: ho trovato anche questa definizione:
Brilliantly glowing, from or as if from intense heat.

Ma non capisco come faccia a essere caldo un fantasma.

Luminoso??


----------



## london calling

Ciao!
_Molten_ si dice anche di metalli, quindi fuso, liquefatto. Evidentemente il fantasma giovane non ha ancora i contorni molto precisi, distinti, non si è ancora "solidificato"!
Sempre il fumetto egizio?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao London!

Sì. Mamma miaaaa!

A dire il vero, nel disegno sembra molto più solido dell'altro.

Che dire??

Grazie London!


EDIT: il tizio che parla lo tocca mentre dice quella frase.

Ho pensato:
1) impalpabile
2) omogeneo

Ho anche pensato che forse, essendo giovane, il fantasma è più caldo. Non so!


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> A dire il vero, nel disegno sembra molto più solido dell'altro.



Non ho ben capito chi dei due appare più solido...
Perché in teoria più si diventa fantasmi più si diventa evanescenti, mentre questo ha lo "spettro" giovane, ancora molto... *molten*!


----------



## raffavita

Il giovane sembra solido dal disegno.
Il vecchio molto più evanescente.

Non può essere caldo???

Il vecchio è quasi blu, trasparente.

Il giovane ha ancora un po' di colore..

Aiutooooo!

Ciao Roc,


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Il giovane sembra solido dal disegno.
> Il vecchio molto più evanescente.
> 
> Non può essere caldo???
> 
> Il vecchio è quasi blu, trasparente.
> 
> Il giovane ha ancora un po' di colore..
> 
> Aiutooooo!
> 
> Ciao Roc,



Sì, ho capito. Mi sembra di vederli...
Il giovane fantasma è in uno stato intermedio: non più simile alla materia solida, ma neppure ancora azzurrino ed evanescente come il vecchio... Risulta praticamente simile al metallo fuso. Che aggettivo potrebbe andare bene? 
[La componente "calore" forse non va sottovalutata...]


----------



## raffavita

Abbi pietà, Roc.


Ma il metallo fuso è una fase intermedia???

Incandescente???


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Abbi pietà, Roc.
> 
> 
> Ma il metallo fuso è una fase intermedia???


Beh... Tra la materia solida e l'etereo assoluto un metallo fuso potrebbe rappresentare una fase intermedia. A livello di consistenza e di immagine, voglio dire. 
Trovare un aggettivo adatto alla tua frase però è un bell'altro paio di maniche!


----------



## london calling

raffavita said:


> ho anche pensato che forse, essendo giovane, il fantasma è più caldo. Non so! potrebbe essere! pensa al deserto - ci sei mai stata? Quando guardi lontano e le cose non si vedono in maniera netta, distinta, per via del calore che crea un effetto particolare, tutto "ondeggia", o  quasi. i miraggi...oppure la fiamma del gas, tremolante..


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Your shade is young... Very molten..



Il tuo spettro/la tua ombra è ancora giovane... Molto *denso/a*...
Cosa te ne pare?


----------



## raffica

Mi sembra di capire che il fantasma vecchio sia più trasparente, evanescente, e che quindi l'ombra di quello giovane sia più visibile, consistente, quasi in attesa di bruciare del tutto e non fare più ombra come il vecchio...
Tipo: la tua ombra è giovane... arde ancora/deve ardere ancora (consumarsi e diventare veramente invisibile)
Ciao, raffaella


----------



## raffavita

Riciao, ragazze!

Non so proprio dove sbattere la testa.

A me denso piace, ma è il contrario di molten o sbaglio?

Raffa, ma le anime bruciano??

Secondo me il tizio è caldo perché è morto da poco, ma è solo un'ipotesi.

E' tostissimaaaaaaaaaaa!
Grazie per tutto, super girls.


----------



## Danieloid

Al solito, io aggirerei:
"La tua ombra è così giovane… incompleta…"
Evocativo, no?


----------



## raffavita

Forse è l'unica. 
Magari qualcosa come "immacolata."

Anche se sono convinta che l'autore volesse dire qualcosa di molto preciso, che però non si capisce.


----------



## raffica

Raffa, ma le anime bruciano?? Bruciano, bruciano, pensa a Farinata degli Uberti e alla Divina Commedia. Ma soprattutto all'inferno!

Secondo me il tizio è caldo perché è morto da poco, ma è solo un'ipotesi. Sono d'accordo, infatti sta ancora studiando da fantasma.
, raffa


----------



## Danieloid

Io credo che il senso preciso di cui parli sia quello che è già stato suggerito. Il giovane è ancora troppo materico, la sua immaterialità non è ancora giunta allo stadio definitivo. Così mi pare. Potresti forse usare "tangibile"? Mi pare che il vecchio lo tocchi come per saggiarne la consistenza, no? "Molten" qui, come detto credo sia pastoso, cremoso, semiliquido, uno stadio che, nella mente dell'autore, sta tra la materialità e l'immaterialità.


----------



## raffavita

Allora forse a questo punto:

"morbido."

Fa ridere come idea, o no?

Tra l'altro il vecchio ne è attratto e gli appioppa tutta una serie di appellativi 
amorevoli.


----------



## Danieloid

Mi piace, però occhio: "morbido", insieme a "giovane", mi pare si sbilanci un po' tanto sull'attrazione, e faccia perdere molto di vista l'intenzione originale. Mi permetto di invitarti a riconsiderare "tangibile", che assumerebbe qui una doppia valenza, diventerebbe un doppio senso. "La tua ombra è giovane… (ancora) così tangibile…"
Comunque stai parlando con uno che spesso considera lo stravolgimento piuttosto legittimo.


----------



## raffica

Insomma, dopo tutto quello che ho letto mi verrebbe voglia di scrivere:
La tua ombra è giovane... così "mostosa"
ma temo che questo termine, così eloquente, sia troppo colloquiale.
(Il De Mauro non lo riporta in questa accezione).
Ciao, r


----------



## raffavita

Ciao raffi,
che significa "mostosa?"
E' dialettale?


----------



## raffica

Temo di sì, regionale...
Potrebbe essere sinomino di pastoso, cremoso.
A Milano la usiamo in particolare, credo, per la carne: mostosa, ovvero tenera e succosa. Mi è venuta in mente quando Danieloid ha parlato di morbida e tu hai fatto riferimento al vecchio che è attratto dal fantasma giovane.


----------



## raffavita

Sì, è vero che può sembrare molto spostato sul piano erotico.
Considera però che nella battuta successiva il vecchio dice

And now bend down...

E poco prima aveva detto che "nell'attesa di una nuova spoglia (si dice?? vessel) fanno più porcate possibili."

E' un bel peperino il vecio.


EDIT: continuando a perlustrare tutti i siti possibili, sempre di più mi convinco che abbia a che fare con il calore. 
Tra i sinonimi trovo "radiant"/ glowing".
Ci vorrebbe un termine che, nel dubbio, trasmetta l'idea del tatto e della corporeità, ma che sia anche ironico.
Mah. Intenso? 
Altrimenti vado con "tangibile".


----------



## miri

Potrebbe voler dire "molto malleabile/plasmabile" come il metallo fuso.


----------



## raffavita

Ragazzi.

Ho trovato questo.

Non so, forse non c'entra, ma ho fatto una ricerca con "molten-corpses-Egypt" e ha trovato numerosi riferimenti alla molten resin.

Resinoso?


----------



## rocamadour

Danieloid said:


> "Molten" qui, come detto credo sia pastoso, cremoso, semiliquido, uno stadio che, nella mente dell'autore, sta tra la materialità e l'immaterialità.



Sono d'accordo con dan: anch'io lo interpreto così. E *denso* lo intendevo in questo senso.

In quanto al link  mi sembra di capire che al momento dell'imbalsamazione la resina era utilizzata allo stato fluido (*molten resin*); poi si asciugava/solidificava/rapprendeva permettendo la conservazione della salma.


----------



## Danieloid

A mente più fresca, il termine che più sintetizza tutte le caratteristiche di cui abbiamo parlato forse è quello proposto da rocamadour: denso.


----------



## Azazel81

Io avrei un'altra versione: dato che le ombre tendono all'opaco, all'oscurità (e quindi non al brillante) se un'ombra giovane viene definita come "molten", può essere tranquillamente "glowing".

Nella letteratura fantasy (mi pare più o meno questo il contesto) si parla anche di aure infuocate, o di ombre infuocate (magari infuocate "dentro", cioè focose.. come mi pare spieghi anche dopo... quando dice che "fanno porcate")

Che ne pensate?


----------



## raffica

magmatica?


----------



## raffavita

Basta, 

Denso.

E chi si è visto s'è visto.

Grazie ragazzi!!


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao.
Se non ho capito male:
Un vecchio spettro quasi trasparente tastando un giovane(spettro) appena morto(e ancora MOLTO poco trasparente)  gli dice" you're a young shade. very...*molten*."
Io non so cosa significhi molten in questo contesto ma immaginandomi la scena (lasciando perdere le lingue), mi immagino che dica qualcosa come:"sei uno spettro giovane, (ancora) molto... compatto/palpabile(però).

I hope this helps ciccia LOL


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Kan3,


Compatto mi piace molto. Mi fa pensare alla resina ancora bella densa che si raffredda, come la lava incandescente di un vulcano.

Grande Kan3!


----------



## You little ripper!

I think your original idea is the correct interpretation, Raf. The sentence makes reference to the *shade* (colour) not the *density* of the ghost/spirit.



> Your* shade* is young... Very molten..


I think the meaning here is *brilliantly glowing*. What I feel he is saying is that the younger ghost's shade or colour is very bright compared to his own faded one.

Shade also means ghost, but unless it's a particular mode of speaking amongst ghosts, I don't think he's saying "*your ghost is very molten".*


----------



## AngelEyes

An "aura" can vibrate in rays of pulsating energy - described as rhythmic light. Intense colors. Dramatic prisms.

Does that apply here?

*AngelEyes*


----------

